# Specs For Bairds Pale Crystal Malt?



## Brewmeister70 (13/6/08)

Hi, 

I'm wondering if anyone knows what the EBC is for Bairds pale crystal malt is. There's going to be a fair bit of it in my IPA and it already looks very dark, according to BeerSmith... 

Has anyone used it before and what sort of character did it lend to your brew if so?

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/6/08)

90 - 100 EBC. Sorry I've not used it.

Warren -


----------



## bakkerman (13/6/08)

Have you looked here??


----------



## hoohaaman (13/6/08)

Warren is correct,I don't think Baird's pale crystal gets much above 120 ebc.If you have bought from Ross, his site will show batch number ebc that you received.

I also find Beersmith etc aren't perfect relating to colour.Most of my beers come out lighter in colour then beersmith suggests.

How much is a fair bit?


----------



## Franko (13/6/08)

Here's the specs I have for Bairds Crystal Malts
*
Bairds Crystal Malt - Pale*

Colour 109.3 EBC
Extract 75%
Moisture 4%
Distinctive yet subtle caramel, toffee flavour,
Also Improves head retention, aroma & body.

*Bairds Crystal Malt - Medium
*
Color 154.1 EBC
Extract 75.1%
Moisture 4.2%
Distinctive medium intensity caramel, toffee flavour,
Also Improves head retention, aroma & body*

Bairds Crystal Malt - Dark*

Color 258.4 EBC
Extract 75.1%
Moisture 4.2%
Distinctive intense caramel, toffee flavour,with hints
of burnt, roasted flavours. Improves head retention, aroma & body.


Crystal or Caramel malts have a distinctive toffee flavour, which becomes more intense as colour is increased, and at the higher end of the colour range burnt or roasted malt flavours may begin to appear. Traditionally in the UK, Crystal malt of colour 70 -80 ASBC has been used at about 5% of the grist to give the characteristic colour and flavour of UK Bitters and Pale Ales. Adjustment of the amount and/or colour of the Crystal malt may brew some very distinctive beers, but this may require some careful experimentation. Crystal malts have been used in the brewing of Lager beers, but considerable care is required to ensure that whilst a distinctive flavour is achieved, the crystal flavour and colour does not become too dominant. In all beers they can help prevent the formation of oxidised (cardboard) flavours

Hope this helps

Franko


----------



## Brewmeister70 (14/6/08)

hoohaaman said:


> Warren is correct,I don't think Baird's pale crystal gets much above 120 ebc.If you have bought from Ross, his site will show batch number ebc that you received.
> 
> I also find Beersmith etc aren't perfect relating to colour.Most of my beers come out lighter in colour then beersmith suggests.
> 
> How much is a fair bit?



I have had a simular experience with BeerSmith too. This beer is going to have 5% pale crystal, 2% CaraAroma [350ebc], 7% CaraMunich II [120ebc], and 86% Maris Otter. It looks very dark brown on BeerSmith.


----------

